# flesh wound or fungus?



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey all,

I recently noticed that my redeye tetra has a wound on his side. It kinda looks like a giant tear in his side like something was too big and caused his skin to burst a little or some crazy fungus. For a while his behavior was good and i dosed melafix and he seemed to be getting better but recently its gotten worse and he is starting to spend a lot of time not moving under the heater. I dont know what it is so could anyone help me out? I will try and get a pic soon.

Should i dose salt and raise my temps to at least slow whatever it is until i figure it out?


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

It sounds pretty bad. Not sure if you can do anything. Did it get attacked?

Also, I'm having a really tough time not quoting monty python with the title of this thread...but that's another story altogether.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha....Herky, I was thinking the exact same thing with the Monty Python quote. "It's only a flesh wound".:rofl:


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Well if its an attack wound, It will be ok because i moved ti to a refugium, but if its a fungus, i have nowhere to move him and i dont want him to infect the whole tank...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

an update: fish is dead. In the last few days, the tetra tripled in size in roundness. It stopped eating but kept growing. I dunno waht caused this, it went to the point where the scales were sticking out. Then this morning it died, the entire bottom of the fish looked like it had massive internal bleeding. I buried him. I dunno what it was, still dunno if its a disease or something else. Anyone have any ideas? the fish was over 5 years old too, he was old i think for a tetra.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. The bloating along with the "pinecone" effect scales sounds like the fish developed Dropsy which is a symptom. It may of had an internal bacterial infection or something and then developed dropsy from that. Hard to say.


----------

